

Looking for c++ ( on linux ) developers in Boston/SF  - devsatish

I am looking for c++ ( on linux ) developers in Boston/SF area for some contract work<p>Work can be done remotely ( from your home and flexible hours , but need to be available for in person meetings at least once a month, either in Boston or SFO)<p>Strong with network/socket programming with C/C++ on Linux platform ( primarily using GCC<p>It's for a startup, and the rate is $60per hour<p>IM me for more details or with your résumé
======
winter_blue
You haven't provided any contact information. Your profile doesn't hold any
either.

